# 3 Mile Bridge Wednesday 16th am



## Breeze (Mar 23, 2012)

Got up bright and early this morning and headed out... man that alarm clock is loud at 5am!! Got to 3 Mile Bridge bout 6. Dropped out some shrimp and caught me a few pinfish for bait.. they seemed a bit big for spanish but I was looking for that elusive Redfish!!! Set my bobber bout 7 feet above the hook and tossed it out.... that pinfish swimming about minding his own business... Nothing happening.... Dave, a buddy of mine I met on the pier few weeks ago, showed up bout 7. He had 5 rods out and wasnt having any luck at all.. I decided I needed a smaller pinfish for bait, so set up my second rod for bait and tossed it out a bit farther from the pier... sure enough, I got a pinfish almost half the size I already had.. so let the big boy go and put his little brother on the hook.. figured this one was more size appropriate for a spanish but was still hoping for a red... Round bout 11 I was trying for some more bait when a guy passing by said my rod had bent over and he thought I might have something.. Looked over to the other side and rod just sitting there.... went over to it and looked over the side to check the bobber... it was no where in sight! Started to reel it in to check what was up when BAM!!! It took off !! Had me a nice one on there and didnt even realize it! He was pulling across trying to go under the bridge, taking line off as he went.. Everytime he took a break I reeled in the line and brought him back over. I figured I had a nice spanish.. but then he surfaced.. I had my first Redfish!! Got him tired out and into the pier net, brought him up and measured him... Cool!! 26 inches! In the cooler he went... Didnt take that long really to get him landed, but it was a nice fight.... and I got my first Redfish!!! 

I need alot more practice fileting fish though... I pretty much butchered him the same as I did the spanish last week.... got a new filet knife but just got to learn the proper techniques... guess that means I got to catch more fish!! LOL 

Anyways... last week I caught my first spanish... this week I went out and, using my newly acquired fishing knowledge, I went with the purpose of catching a redfish.. and it worked! 

Pretty stoked to have finally caught one... and here is the pic...


----------



## oxbeast1210 (Jun 21, 2010)

congrats 
ur posts are entertaining.
u usually use a serrated knife to break the skin on a red then use my fillet knife . they have some tough scales . what till u clean a sheepshead.!!

Sent from samsung Galaxy note using Forum Runner


----------



## hunterclaus (Apr 15, 2012)

congratulations.

I plan on being there this friday afteernoon through Saturday again.

Have a great day. I hope you catch many more.


----------



## Breeze (Mar 23, 2012)

oxbeast1210 said:


> congrats
> ur posts are entertaining.
> u usually use a serrated knife to break the skin on a red then use my fillet knife . they have some tough scales . what till u clean a sheepshead.!!
> 
> Sent from samsung Galaxy note using Forum Runner


Thats what I ended up doing.. using a kitchen knife to start with, then the filet knife.. but I dont think I cut deep enough when I made the filet cut. seems alot of meat was left behind. But the more I catch, the better I will get!


----------



## Breeze (Mar 23, 2012)

hunterclaus said:


> congratulations.
> 
> I plan on being there this friday afteernoon through Saturday again.
> 
> Have a great day. I hope you catch many more.


Shoot me a message to remind me.. I might slip out there friday night for a bit..


----------



## snapperslayer (Mar 8, 2010)

The way i learned to fillet fish was with an electric knife! Just push down lightly right behind the gill plate and that little pec fin until you feel it hit the spine, then turn and with the knife angled slightly down toward the spine follow it to the tail! If you're careful not to cut thru the spine, which on a red is A LOT harder to do than on a spanish, you can "feel" it as you fillet the fish and can get every bit of meat you can possibly get! Also when I'm cleaning fish with big scales like a red or a sheepy I always take a big spoon and the water hose and just knock all the scales off... makes em 100 times easier to clean plus i usually eat my fish skin on (I like the skin  unless its like a spanish or king where ya gotta get the blood line out plus their thin skin traps grease real bad for some reason). But yeah long story short (sorry haha) they are only about $20 at walmart, grab an electric knife! I've had mine for like 5yrs now and it still cleans fish like the day i bought it! It'll save you tons of time and trouble and is an investment well worth making! Good Luck!! and congrats on your first red and first spanish!!


----------



## Breeze (Mar 23, 2012)

snapperslayer said:


> The way i learned to fillet fish was with an electric knife! Just push down lightly right behind the gill plate and that little pec fin until you feel it hit the spine, then turn and with the knife angled slightly down toward the spine follow it to the tail! If you're careful not to cut thru the spine, which on a red is A LOT harder to do than on a spanish, you can "feel" it as you fillet the fish and can get every bit of meat you can possibly get! Also when I'm cleaning fish with big scales like a red or a sheepy I always take a big spoon and the water hose and just knock all the scales off... makes em 100 times easier to clean plus i usually eat my fish skin on (I like the skin  unless its like a spanish or king where ya gotta get the blood line out plus their thin skin traps grease real bad for some reason). But yeah long story short (sorry haha) they are only about $20 at walmart, grab an electric knife! I've had mine for like 5yrs now and it still cleans fish like the day i bought it! It'll save you tons of time and trouble and is an investment well worth making! Good Luck!! and congrats on your first red and first spanish!!


Okay, couple of things.... first, are you talking an electric knife like you use to carve a turkey? Cause I got one of those.. someone else mentioned one time before about using an electric knife but I wasnt sure if they meant a regular electric knife or a special electric filet knife....

You dont have to cut the vein out of the redfish? Cause I did just like I did on the spanish... 

Do you cut along the spine and down to the middle of the bottom of the fish? Then just clean off any guts you cut into? 

I thought bout scaling it first.... but when I looked online for directions to filet them, it never said to scale it... might try that next time

And if I scale them, and if I dont have to cut out that blood vein, then I will leave the skin on as well...... 

See.. learn more every day.. LOL


----------



## oxbeast1210 (Jun 21, 2010)

They sell electric fillet knives specifically for fish


----------



## BananaTom (Feb 16, 2008)

*The elecric knife you carve a turkey with is fine. I do like the fish knivies myself. They are in every fish tackle portion of every big box store. They are Green and Yellow, I forgot the name, then there is a more expensive one as well. *

*In fact, the green and yellow one is what I use to carve the turkey with.*

*When cleaning Red Fish, I leave the scales on, and the skin side of the filet. Place the filet on the barbeque grill, scales down, and add a little butter and spice of choice, cook till the meat turns white.*

*Don't worry about the blood line.*

*Mmmmmmm Good!!*


----------



## BananaTom (Feb 16, 2008)

Breeze said:


> See.. learn more every day.. LOL


*I like to say, if you do not learn something everyday, you should be dead!!*


----------



## Longbow14 (Aug 8, 2011)

Nice catch! those reds are something else to fight aren't they?


----------



## Snatch it (Feb 17, 2009)

Man great post! I love fishing the bridge! I have caught some nice fish there! My buddy has a boat so we go out on it alot! I dont get to get out to the bridge much anymore. I may try and make it out there as well friday night! Yall shoot me a pm if its a definite go? It would be a good time to meet some new pffers! :thumbup:


----------



## PoseidonsBride (Nov 25, 2011)

LOVED reading this one! Congrats! I'm going to be out there, a lot, over the next coming days. Hope to see some of y'all!


----------



## shootnstarz (May 4, 2011)

Good job Breeze, a nice one for your first.

Rick


----------



## Breeze (Mar 23, 2012)

Longbow14 said:


> Nice catch! those reds are something else to fight aren't they?


Oh yea! He gave a good fight, Just makes ya yearn for more though.. LOL


----------



## Breeze (Mar 23, 2012)

Snatch it said:


> Man great post! I love fishing the bridge! I have caught some nice fish there! My buddy has a boat so we go out on it alot! I dont get to get out to the bridge much anymore. I may try and make it out there as well friday night! Yall shoot me a pm if its a definite go? It would be a good time to meet some new pffers! :thumbup:


I will let ya know if I head out that way friday night. I am usually out there Sunday and Wednesdays at least... just look for the green gmc pick-up with "Cycles By Breeze" on the back window!


----------



## Breeze (Mar 23, 2012)

PoseidonsBride said:


> LOVED reading this one! Congrats! I'm going to be out there, a lot, over the next coming days. Hope to see some of y'all!


I am normally out there Sundays and Wednesdays.. I prefer heading out first thing in the mornings and then later in the afternoon... If you go out there, just look for the green gmc truck with "Cycles By Breeze" on the rear window. Stop on by and introduce yourself!


----------



## Breeze (Mar 23, 2012)

shootnstarz said:


> Good job Breeze, a nice one for your first.
> 
> Rick


Thanks! I was pretty stoked.... they all had to keep remind me not to man handle him in.. LOL


----------

